# Possible Electrical Problem



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

The other night it rained so hard that water was knee deep and the front of my 87 N/A was slightly underwater, the horn just started going off and wont turn off unless it is disconnected or the fuse is pulled. The head lights are doing the same thing, they only turn off if the fuses are pulled. Everything else is running just fine but the horn and head lights. How do I fix them?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Are they flashing on and off or staying on steady? If they pulse, I'd look into the security system. The control box is under the passengers seat. The relay center under the hood has relays that allow the security system to actuate the horn, headlights, and starter.

If they stay on steady, I'm not sure where to begin. You may need to get a copy of the FSM and start looking at the wiring until you find what they share in common. You could have an issue inside the steering column or under the dash.


FSM is available here: XenonZ31 Reference


----------



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

They stay on, I forgot to mention that the inside had about 3 inches of water down where your feet would go but dry under the seat and everywhere else. I'll check into the wiring.


----------



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

Seems like the headlights fixed themselves. Put the fuses back in to drive and they turn off and on. It's to dark to mess with the horn bu I'm hoping it is done actip also. I'd still like to know why this happened, zbum maybe you know?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

water is a good conductor or electricity. if it got inside your plugs for your horn which is right by the bottom corners of your front bumper then just leave them unplugged for a day or two untill it dries out and it should be fine. if nto maybe created a corrosion in the horn itsself causing it to just stay on. if you had water in your cabin im sure yoru headlights and horn were completely submerged so just let it dry off.


----------

